# More Horse Racing ~ 2 photos



## Montana (Jun 5, 2009)

First is a shot taken with a Canon 600 f/4 IS and 40D:







Second was taken withe the 40D and a 70-200 2.8 IS w/ 1.4 TC, and is a prerace warm-up candid.  Please forgive the nasty copyright, been having problems finding these images elsewhere.







Derrick


----------



## SouthEastFirePhoto (Jun 5, 2009)

Both images are great but #1 is incredible. Nice shots.


----------



## polymoog (Jun 6, 2009)

That first one is right on the money


----------



## Montana (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks both of you! :thumbup:


----------

